
Ask HN Mods: Why did my last post vanish - evo_9
Recently I decided to log back into my HN account and posted a few articles I wanted to share with the HN community; I do this exclusively for the conversation that can happen.<p>Today I posted &quot;I wanted to understand why racists hated me. So I befriended Klansmen&quot; and it was getting good traction with plenty of excellent comments. I went to lunch, came back and checked the comments and noticed they suddenly stopped.<p>I then went page by page until the bottom of the homepage list searching for &#x27;befriended Klansmen&#x27; and my user name. I never found the article, or my username other than the top bar.<p>So explain to me oh mighty censoring HN Mods why my post was removed? It wasn&#x27;t flagged, it&#x27;s just gone. Also, it isn&#x27;t political, it was about a human trying a new approach at understanding racisim, and how he overcame our differences - which is the bulk of the comments thread focus too.  But the article is gone... so am I to assume the mods of HN are racists jerks that don&#x27;t want to spread knowledge that can make the world a better place? Or perhaps the reason is more petty and personal? Either way you guys look bad and I guess the message is received again - I am no wanted or welcome around here anymore. Got it. I guess thanks for the reminder... cya.
======
dang
No moderator touched that submission, or even saw it before I randomly ran
across this one. Users flagged it.

It seems to be some kind of hard-wiring that makes people assume that (a) if
they see X on HN, that means we did X; and (b) that means we're Y (racist,
etc.). It has to, right? What other explanation could there be?

For someone who has posted 6000 stories it might be a good idea to reread the
site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
They specifically ask you not to post moderation questions (let alone rants)
to HN, but instead to email us at hn@ycombinator.com, where your question will
actually be seen instead of most likely lost in the flood.

